# Hesston, self-propelled,... tedder?



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I need to move to a wider discmower. I don't cut enough acres (450) to justify self-propelled but my tractors are all under 100hp so a bit of a stretch to handle a 12-15 footer in hilly country. So, if ya goota buy a tractor and a mower why not....

Question 1: what is the differance between hesston 8550 and 8550s? What to look for on a 1000 hr machine?

Question 2: I currently run 10' Deere with B&D crusher rolls, how will the steel on steel conditioning compare in grass/alf mixes?

Question 3: This on is a little out there so bear with me. 15' cut and a max 8' swath will leave 7' open ground so maybe 35 to 40% open ground. With my 10' it is closer to 20% open and we usually wait to ted until the second morning. After reading previous discussons here I am a believer in spread it wide right away so how about a 2 spinner tedder mounted underneath or behind, a little shielding around the rear casters an make it a pass deal?


----------



## gording01 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi SVFHAY

I read your post and thought about an easier alternative to your "2 spinner tedder" idea. 
Kverneland (the old Taarup) makes a wide spreading system mounted directly on the mower, making it a single pass operation. (Single swathing and merging is still possible on this machine as far as I know)









Just an idea...









- Peter


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Peter, Thanks for that picture. I was aware of that system but I never saw that photo. It looks like a great spreading job. Does the merger capture that flow when it is in operation or is there away to disengage the fins? I would need to trim a few branches before taking that beast to the field with the merger up.

I think New Holland is offering bolt on fins to spread the swath on pull type disc mowers but I don't know if they would work with the limitations the drive tires on a self propelled machine might create.

Kelly


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Kelly,
As I read the article in hay and forage, the wide spreading swath fins won't work on a SP machine, none of them. I am thinking that the delivery of the swath is too far front of the big wheels. it sorta looked to me that the swath fins wanted to send the hay up and out, on an SP that won't really work. Also, no matter what kind of machine you get DO NOT get industrial tires on it, as you will slide all over real easy. If it does have industrial tires on it, make sure that an AG style tire is made that will fit the rim, as the industrial tires are bigger, and nobody might make a size that will fit.

Rodney


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

That is great advice about the tires Rodney. We run a Deere with ag tires and can hold the hills real well. Neighbor bought a Case Ih with industrial(believe that is all they offered for a bar tire a couple of years ago) and quickly slid his new machine into the woods. Needless to say, he was not real impressed. As for tedding and mowing in one pass....interesting idea. Maybe somekind of 3 point hitch on the back to make it trail better while spinning around on the headlands?


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

SVFHAY said:


> I would need to trim a few branches before taking that beast to the field with the merger up.


Trust me, you'll have the same problem with the SP. Going from a 12' pull-type discbine in 2007 to a new SP in 2008, that's one of my biggest complaints ---- opening up fields. Lot more gets missed around the edges to avoid knocking mirrors, lights, antenna's (both radio and GPS), etc. Also, careful about any new-fallen trees hidden in the grass! Don't get to drive over it first [with the tractor] like you do with a pull-type.

Now. That said...... I have a 9365 AGCO, which is the 2008 version of the 8550, and I'd love that tedder idea! Been trying to dream up how to do it. I'll tell you now, hydraulics would not be an issue, as there's a kit meant for a merger (which I have) that gives 2 deflector hydraulic circuits, one to lift/lower implement (merger or, in theory, tedder) along with the header (same control), and a continuous flow for the merger, err, tedder to run when the header is engaged and lowered. In theory it could be set up the exact same way, to lift up and turn off when the header is raised on the headland (only have to lift the header).

Hope this works out! And if it does, I'd like one!


----------



## jstrohfus (Nov 16, 2009)

First, thanks.

Second, do you know where you can find these "fins" online? I've done several searches and not been able to find the part. If not, I'll have to call a dealer.

Lastly, what are the opinions of this group if you can acheive 90%-100% swaths is a tedder still helpful? Of course I understand the tedder value post rain and/or after racking if you need to re-dry. I am debating buying a tedder with the primary intended purpose/use of faster dry down. If the wider width's acheive that I don't want to make a second pass in the field.

P.S. ok, one very last thing.  Has anyone seen a pullbehind tedder? If someone made a cart or something you could tow the tedder behind your mower and acheive the spread without a second field pass. The PTO could be facilitated by the cart wheels driving a PTO spindle. Just a thought...


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

Could not get photo to att but how would on off these super ted's go mounted to a widrower to open row up?

TEAGLE SUPER-TED HIGH SPEED SWATH CONDITIONER SUPER-TED 220

Madsnake


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey the image is there! could it mount to the rear of a s/p mower to spread row about?

Madsnake


----------



## gording01 (Sep 17, 2009)

jstrohfus said:


> First, thanks.
> 
> Second, do you know where you can find these "fins" online? I've done several searches and not been able to find the part. If not, I'll have to call a dealer.


I'm not sure how you can get the fins online, but contact your nearest Kverneland Taarup or Vicon dealer (same thing...) and then they should help you out, I guess.

I can see that my previous response has been lost during the back-up failure, so I'll just repost it again, to make the thread make senSe again...









Here's how they change from swathing to spreading:

























Happy new year to you all!

- Peter


----------



## gording01 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, regarding the need for a tedder, if you get a 100% swath:

I guess it depends on how wet it is when you cut it and what drying conditions you have - the idea is that spreading it 100% will save a run with the tedder, but if you usually make 2 runs with the tedder, you will still need it for the "second run". If you only use the tedder once per cut, you should be able to leave it in the shed, if you spread it 100% when mowing.

- Peter


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not so sure about that Peter..... I suppose if a person was to run the tedder right behind the mower it would be the same thing, but most people leave it at least a few hours before teddering, so it dries a bit on top before they throw it around again..... 100% width right off the mower is ideal for sure, but swathing and tedding in one pass won't be as good as teddering a few hours later I don't think.

I don't tedder personally so I can't really say, I leave 8' swaths, leave them for a few days, twin rake, leave it to dry underneath, then bale usually a day later.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how well tedding directly behind the mower will help. I almost always wait til lthe next morning before tedding then can usually bale it that afternoon.

Unless you have very dry conditions most of the time, I've found mowing it one morning, then letting the ground dry between the rows that day helps as much as the tedding itself.

When I've tedded very wet/green hay before I've always had to slow way down compared to my ground speed if I ted it the second morning, so I'm not sure what'll happen trying to ted directly behind the mower.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Old post but reading for slightly different reason - my Pottinger disc mower conditioner has a pass through pto shaft on the gear box behind the tractor. Its there I believe for the butterfly version of the mower.

I've got 2 broken 4 basket tedders, the larger of the two the centre two baskets are working perfectly. I'm thinking of hitching it to my mower to pull behind me while mowing. It will trail the tractor so it will ted the previous pass of cutting.

I'll have to double mow the last strip in the middle and when opening a field I have to remow or leave the outside for the proper tedding pass.

Doing this could erase the one track I currently leave due to the widespread of the mower conditioner.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Rear steer, tedder on back.....would have to have castor wheels on tedder if mounted out back cause of BIG tail swing but could work.


----------

